# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Mùi hương khiến tâm trạng hạnh phúc

## nguyenhai

Theo các nghiên cứu, mùi hương có thể tạo ra một hiệu ứng đáng kinh ngạc lên tâm trạng con người và một số mùi nhất định sẽ đem lại hiệu ứng tích cực. Cùng khám phá những mùi hương nào có thể kích thích cảm giác hạnh phúc trong bạn:
Hương hoa nhài hoặc hoa hồng

Từ xưa, hai loài hoa này đã được sử dụng trong các hương liệu cổ truyền và những nghiên cứu gần đây càng chứng tỏ rõ hơn lợi ích tốt lành của chúng. Người ta đã chứng minh được hoa cỏ nói chung là một chất kích thích cảm giác tích cực ở con người cực kì hiệu quả và việc tiếp xúc với hương hoa hồng, hoa nhài nói riêng có thể làm tăng những suy nghĩ hạnh phúc cho con người ngay lập tức.
Dầu chanh

Những mùi hương của cam quýt nổi tiếng về khả năng nâng cao tâm trạng của bạn, nhưng hiệu quả nhất là hương thơm nhẹ và trong của dầu chanh. Dầu chanh đã được chứng minh không chỉ làm cho chúng ta hào hứng hơn, giảm căng thẳng, lo âu mà còn giúp gây ấn tượng tốt hơn trước người đối diện. Một nghiên cứu mới đây của trường đại học Le Moyne cho hay người ta thường liên tưởng hương chanh với sự nữ tính, trong sạch và cảm giác thoải mái.
Cam thảo

Cam thảo khi được tiêu hóa có thể làm tăng nồng độ estrogen và huyết áp. Ngửi mùi cam thảo giúp giảm áp lực cho tuyến thượng thận. Từ xa xưa, các nhà vật lí như tác gia Hi Lạp Dioscorides đã sử dụng cam thảo để giúp trấn an bệnh nhân. Các nghiên cứu ngày nay cũng có chung kết luận rằng mùi hương cam thảo không chỉ khiến người ta thấy vui vẻ hơn mà còn khiến họ trở nên phấn khích hơn.
Hoa oải hương

Hoa oải hương là một loại thuốc chữa bách bệnh của khướu giác. Người ta đã chứng minh được công dụng cải thiện tâm trạng, làm dịu cơn lo lắng, gia tăng cảm giác hưng phấn và thậm chí làm giảm những cơn đau vật lí của mùi oải hương.
Theo các công trình nghiên cứu của Đại học Dược Miami: “việc ngửi hương hoa oải hương tạo nên hiệu ứng cải thiện tâm trạng tích cực một cách nhanh chóng và đáng kể, khiến người ta cảm thấy thư giãn hơn và thực hành tính toán cũng nhanh hơn”.
THẾ GIỚI GIẶT SẤY luôn luôn chọn dòng nước xả vải cao cấp,  có nhiều mùi hương đa dạng, phù hợp với mọi tâm trạng, cho ngày luôn thơm mát.

THÀNH PHỐ HỒ CHÍ MINH
Hotline: 0977.69.67.31
140/11 Điện Biên Phủ, p.17, Bình Thạnh.

THÀNH PHỐ HÀ NỘI
180 Nguyễn Thái Học, Ba Đình, Hà nội.
 26 Láng Hạ, Đống Đa, Hà nội.
 0989-333-522

----------

